# Material to make floating jigs ?



## eyecatcher929 (Dec 3, 2009)

A year or so ago I was able to purchase some material from a member on this site that lives somewhere in the maumee area to make floating jigs. I have lost all that info after moving & would like to purchase more. Hopefully he reads this or if anyone knows this guy, inbox me the info please. Any info is appreciated ! Thanks

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## chet (Mar 11, 2008)

Edit


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

eyecatcher929 said:


> A year or so ago I was able to purchase some material from a member on this site that lives somewhere in the maumee area to make floating jigs. I have lost all that info after moving & would like to purchase more. Hopefully he reads this or if anyone knows this guy, inbox me the info please. Any info is appreciated ! Thanks
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Ya eyecatcher929, I was waiting for the answer too. 
I'd like to know what the material is, and how. OR how much?$$$$
I'm using 1/4" pieces, cut off of packaging foam "peanuts".
A little glue and spray paint holds them on good enough. I'm putting the pieces on straight gold aberdeen hooks instead of jig hooks. Carolina rigged,
I get Less river snags and break-offs using them but they do bust apart easily.
I was thinking of trying that waterproof spray foam-in-a-can,,, no-expanding.
Maybe dip the hooks into it a cupla times?????? 
Please Let us know how your deal works out?
Thanks


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

You may get more feedback in the Tackle Making forum.


----------



## Headboat Hunter (Apr 18, 2010)

Anyone willing to share how to make them, I would be glad to learn. Floating jog heads are the most expense part of Maumee river fishing.


----------



## meathelmet (Aug 4, 2008)

Jann Netcraft will sometimes run a class or you can stop by and ask


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Headboat Hunter said:


> Anyone willing to share how to make them, I would be glad to learn. Floating jog heads are the most expense part of Maumee river fishing.


There is a reason they cost so much...its hard work to turn out good ones.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

meathelmet said:


> Jann Netcraft will sometimes run a class or you can stop by and ask


REALLY???
WOW Thanks! Maybe they have a VID on U-tube!!! (HINT)


----------



## poloaman (Mar 26, 2008)

I have not done it but I was told there was a guy in payne Ohio that has foam For sale and that you use your lead molds pour in the foam and boil it for twenty min 
Also if you look on line starting now you can usually find those jigs for about 15-20 cents a piece 

Polo
Outdoor Hub mobile


----------



## eyecatcher929 (Dec 3, 2009)

I have some of the material, it is polystyrene. It's very easy to make them and they are very durable. It does take alot of time from beginning ti finished product, but well worth it. I save tons of money since I don't buy them anymore. The guy I bought the material from charged $18 a pound shipping included. Works great. The hardest part is figuring out what colors I want to paint them...lol. I want to start making them to sell. I have all the equipment to do so, just need a steady reliable supplier.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

eyecatcher929 said:


> I have some of the material, it is polystyrene. It's very easy to make them and they are very durable. It does take alot of time from beginning ti finished product, but well worth it. I save tons of money since I don't buy them anymore. The guy I bought the material from charged $18 a pound shipping included. Works great. The hardest part is figuring out what colors I want to paint them...lol. I want to start making them to sell. I have all the equipment to do so, just need a steady reliable supplier.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Try Toledo Decoy company in Maumee.he uses a lot.I bought a couple from Tom Rustle when he had the company,he showed me how to use the stuff.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Here's the old thread w PICS,,, Thanks

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?p=958294


----------



## eyecatcher929 (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks doboy, paintEd is the guy I got it from. I appreciate it.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## DINOMORRIS (Jan 3, 2012)

the material is called pylerstryene well im sure that isnt the correct spelling but u can order it on ebay i do make floaters all the time it is easy n cheap....u can make about two thousand for twenty bucks i hope this helps u


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

DINOMORRIS said:


> the material is called pylerstryene well im sure that isnt the correct spelling but u *can order it on ebay i do make floaters all the time it is easy n cheap....u can make about two thousand for twenty bucks i hope this helps u*


Wow! Thanks,,, "EASY"/ "CHEAP", that's what we like to hear!
Do you use a mold and where did you get yours?
Maybe you could start another thread and walk us through it? Like TRICKS of the trade!
You would be our 1st 2012 HERO! 
Thanks again


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

DINOMORRIS said:


> the material is called pylerstryene well im sure that isnt the correct spelling but u can order it on ebay i do make floaters all the time it is easy n cheap....u can make about two thousand for twenty bucks i hope this helps u


Are you putting hooks in them??


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

swantucky said:


> Are you putting hooks in them??


Now THAT's Funny,,, what I was thinking!


----------



## die4irish (Jun 8, 2004)

dont forget paint,clear coat and cost to boil water for 2000 ?


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

> Are you putting hooks in them??


Ya'...how he catch warreye with no hook in froater?


----------



## jfan (Aug 11, 2006)

DINOMORRIS said:


> the material is called pylerstryene well im sure that isnt the correct spelling but u can order it on ebay i do make floaters all the time it is easy n cheap....u can make about two thousand for twenty bucks i hope this helps u


Pylerstryene? I think you need to buy a vowel.


----------



## heathzib (Feb 3, 2011)

Has anyone noticed that in the water floating jigs ride upside-down? I wonder if inverting the hook would make a difference.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

You need polystyrene bead to make them. You can buy it by the pound on ebay or call suppliers but they dont usually sell less than 1000 lbs. You can make about 1000 floaters per pound. I did it for one season and to be honest it isnt really worth the time or money compared to just buying 50 for $14 or cheaper if you look around. 

bring a big pot(one youll never use anywhere else) of water to boil. Make sure pot is big enough to put your jig mold in.
Get your jig mold and make plates to seal the holes on the ends. You secure the plates with rubber bands or whatever you come up with. set your hooks in mold then you poor some beads in each hole. It takes a few tries to find out how dense you need your floaters to be.It only takes about 30 beads to make a nice solid 3/8 floater. Once all cavities filled then you fasten the plate to seal the holes.NOw drop in boiling water. Let boil for minimum of 20 minutes then remove and immediatly drop in cool water. The sudden temp change bonds the material. Remove and repeat. Negatives are its very time consuming not really fun to do,Leaves nasty residue in pan,not really sure of whats released in air and then you go through the painting process. Goodluck !!!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Saw that there is a guy selling floating jigheads on toledo craigslist pretty cheap.


----------



## schmicter (Feb 3, 2012)

This is what works great for me. Get some of those ear-plugs, the type you roll up and stick in your ears, then they expand. They are indestructible and cheap but cut easy with small sharp scissors or a razor blade. Might not get perfectly round but oval will do, or just cut the rounded tip off about 1/4 inch. For a killer smallmouth bait I drop a few small split shot in a tube, then roll up an ear plug and push down into a tube with a pencil, in a few minutes it expands and you have a surface tube or slightly suspended one. Hooh weedless with a work hook or wide gap, It kills smallies and is snagless


----------



## paintED (Mar 8, 2007)

Here's a link to where I bought my floating jig material on ebay.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Make-your-o...368?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ab39b7fd0

I paid twelve bucks two years ago and have made I dont know how many since and it looks like I have enough for alot more jigs. I think it went up fifty cents since then..so your looking at 12.50. now. You might want to take a look at this old thread.http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?p=958294Chad (aka Monster Gravy) still has the program to make the molds. Get in touch with him if you want to make some quality jigs. I like them better than the ones you can buy. The body lock we made on them works really good. 

Take it easy,

Ed


----------



## eyecatcher929 (Dec 3, 2009)

I've been making my own now for a couple years. Just needed to know where to get more material. Thank guys.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Forget the PM EC929!

I searched and found what I asked.
Thanks


----------

